# Mintex Red Box in the rain



## sudrabs (Mar 7, 1999)

I was just wondering if anybody else has noticed anything strange with the Mintex Red Box pads in the rain.
I have a 98 Passat [B5] sedan with Mintex Red Box pads front and rear, oem type (Bradi) in the rear and Zimmerman cross-drilled in the front. My experience has been that the Mintex pads generate a lot less dust than the oem pads. I think that they don't stop quite as well as the oem pads in the dry (i.e. don't 'grab' as much) during normal driving, but may be a little easier to modulate at higher speeds. Its all about personal preference. They also seem to dop well in real cold weather - maybe even better.
BUT... in the rain, it seems to be a different story. I may be imagining this, maybe not. I have noticed that if I am driving on the highway for an extended period in the rain, the first one or two times I break, it seems that I need a lot more force and time to get the car to slow down a given amount. After that, the brakes seem to be much better. It almost seems like the pads might absorb some (very little) water and/or don't sweep it off the rotors as well a the oem pads. Its hard to believe, but something is different in the rain.
Has anyone else noticed this with the Mintex Red Box pads??


----------



## bxr140 (Jul 18, 2002)

*Re: Mintex Red Box in the rain (sudrabs)*

Might have more to do with the cross drilled than the pads. The only set of cross drilled rotors I've ever owned did that too. Most likely the combination of not braking for a long period combined with the fact that water accelerates the cooling process over just plain air. The rotors, by design (not to be taken out of context) run cooler than a non-drilled rotor in this situation, since there's more surface area for convective and conductive heat transfer. They're probably so cool that they're staying wet (even on the friction surface), till you get heat back in them.


----------



## natreles (Jan 20, 2003)

*Re: Mintex Red Box in the rain (sudrabs)*

mintex red box pads are worse than stock pads in any weather condition. and when u go crazy on brakes they also fade a lot faster than stock pads.
one word. ----- GARBAGE


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 24, 2002)

*Re: Mintex Red Box in the rain (natreles)*

So if you don't recommend the Mintex Red Box pads what pads would be better than stock?


----------



## A3VR6 (Sep 12, 2000)

*Re: Mintex Red Box in the rain (SMOOTH)*

Porterfield R4S
Hawk HPS


----------



## bxr140 (Jul 18, 2002)

*Re: Mintex Red Box in the rain (natreles)*


_Quote, originally posted by *natreles* »_mintex red box pads are worse than stock pads in any weather condition. and when u go crazy on brakes they also fade a lot faster than stock pads.
one word. ----- GARBAGE

I dunno if I'd go THAT far...
I've really DRIVEN 3-4 cars (for extended periods of time in various conditions) and Mintex don't seem to be any worse than stock. 
They're not any better, of course, but they're really not worse.


----------



## vdubjb (Feb 18, 2000)

redbox are pretty bad. step up to ctechs


----------



## lostchild (Oct 7, 2003)

I'll be needing new brake pads after winter, and i was considering Mintex Redboxes.
Are they seriously that bad for the money?
What are some other choices that are reasonably priced, better than OEM and creates less dust?


----------



## markymark420 (Jan 10, 2003)

*Re: (lostchild)*

Yeah I agree, Mintex aren't all that they claim. I've not seen their claim of less dust live up to its name and as a side note a few months ago thru the backroads, I actually had to stop because they were smoking so much that I thought I had blown a coolant hose, well that's a little exaggerated. They had no more stop left in them, they were faded so bad and this is with slotted rotors. I agree with the above Porterfield or Hawk are definately money well spent for a performance pad, sure they will eat your rotors up faster and make dust, but they will STOP when the need comes!


----------



## Tjax (Feb 20, 2003)

*Re: (markymark420)*

Well, I've been using the Red's for 6 months or so. They are OK compared to stock. Not any better from what I can tell. They stop my car pretty damn fast lemme tell ya. But the modulation could be better. And they aren't all that low-dust if ya ask me. I got 'em for $25.00 so no big loss. Next up: Porterfield R4S!


----------



## bxr140 (Jul 18, 2002)

*Re: (markymark420)*


_Quote, originally posted by *markymark420* »_ Mintex aren't all that they claim.... they were faded so bad and this is with slotted rotors.

So what DOES mintex claim, anyway? Do they CLAIM more performance than stock? I don't really care about dust...thats the last thing I'm worried about when I think of brakes. For a stock replacement, they're okay by me. Then again, I don't buy stock replacement pads...
Interesting mintex story...back when I had them on my C (from the PO) with powerdisks (also from the PO--I'd never buy them cause they don't do anything) I used to take the back way home (through a canyon), and it was PITCH dark in the winter. Under heavy braking after the brakes got nice and hot (pretty bright orange), I'd get 'sparks' flying past my windows, which was actually glowing brake pad material. 
I think it was due more to the slots than the pads though...never had that happen on any other car.


----------



## volksportguy72 (Nov 28, 2001)

*Re: Mintex Red Box in the rain (sudrabs)*

Just as a reference, I've got stone stock brakes, and I experience the same "hurry up and wait" braking after long periods of highway driving in the rain. I'll be doing 80 and start to exit, and NOTHING for about a second...


----------



## vdubjb (Feb 18, 2000)

*Re: Mintex Red Box in the rain (natreles)*


_Quote, originally posted by *natreles* »_mintex red box pads are worse than stock pads in any weather condition. and when u go crazy on brakes they also fade a lot faster than stock pads.
one word. ----- GARBAGE

exactly. People that sell them make claims. I dont even think redbox's meet stock performance. Get c-techs or another brand.


----------



## sector7g (Apr 29, 2003)

*Re: Mintex Red Box in the rain (volksportguy72)*


_Quote, originally posted by *volksportguy72* »_Just as a reference, I've got stone stock brakes, and I experience the same "hurry up and wait" braking after long periods of highway driving in the rain. I'll be doing 80 and start to exit, and NOTHING for about a second...









i am in the same situation..stock brakes and horrible bite on the rain for a few seconds.


----------



## KevinC (Feb 16, 1999)

*Re: Mintex Red Box in the rain (natreles)*


_Quote, originally posted by *natreles* »_
one word. ----- GARBAGE

One word response: BULLPUCKY!!!


----------



## MJM Autohaus (Oct 20, 2003)

*Re: Mintex Red Box in the rain (sudrabs)*

Mintex = http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## ChinaTownCBC (May 10, 2003)

*Re: Mintex Red Box in the rain (M.J.M.)*

I have mintex redboxes. They dust a lot imo. Other than that, there's nothing special about them.


----------



## pipes (Apr 7, 2000)

*Re: Mintex Red Box in the rain (sudrabs)*

Its the rotors. I have the same experience and also experience the same when it was stock. Just remember to tap the brakes every once in a while.
BTW, VW and Audi noticed this on stock setups; otherwise, why sell/install deflector foils?
There are posts on that.


----------



## MikekiM (Aug 21, 2001)

*Re: Mintex Red Box in the rain (pipes)*

Check this link.
Brake Pad Comparison


----------



## vdubjb (Feb 18, 2000)

*Re: Mintex Red Box in the rain (MikekiM)*

That comparison gives red box a good review, as well as green stuffs.







http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif


----------



## bxr140 (Jul 18, 2002)

*Re: Mintex Red Box in the rain (MikekiM)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MikekiM* »_Check this link.
Brake Pad Comparison

Well, at least I know where NOT to spend my money in the future.


----------

